# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Just ordered my CTC :D

## Bassna

:Wink:  Let's see how this thing compares to my Flashforge creator pro. I (hopefully) am getting the non-USB+ version (I mailed the seller and he told me to mention it in the comments) which seemed to be the main issue with this printer. Best upgrades for it?

----------


## EagleSeven

> Let's see how this thing compares to my Flashforge creator pro. I (hopefully) am getting the non-USB+ version (I mailed the seller and he told me to mention it in the comments) which seemed to be the main issue with this printer. Best upgrades for it?


The wire and filament Guide, that mounts on top of extruder assembly, is a 'must have' ,
or the thermocouple-wires will soon brake.

This one can be downloaded and printed from thingiverse.com:
(it works and fits great)
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:340031

ExtruderGuide_Clamp.jpg
Click picture for larger view

Fan guards, on Extruder 40mm fans, are Good to have also.
Filament wants to flop into them very Often.

----------


## Bassna

Cool beans will get that printed soon. My damn FF pro bed plate stopped heating the other night, so PLA it is until I get that fixed also. Or the CTC arrives! Seem's like a very solid printer for the price though.

----------


## EagleSeven

We also added stiffeners on bed-plate and adjusting-Knobs under bed-plate.
Those are not necessary, like the wire-guide is, but they improve it.
 Stiffeners, knobs and fan-guards can be downloaded from thingiverse.

I have a fan blowing on X & Y stepper-motors, since they get very hot on long prints and I've read about them failing.

----------


## Bassna

Got a pic of those fans on the X/Y access? Curious how you set that up. I am going to order another 40mm fan for printing with PLA, do you know if the flashforge mount will fit this?

----------


## EagleSeven

> Got a pic of those fans on the X/Y access? Curious how you set that up. I am going to order another 40mm fan for printing with PLA, do you know if the flashforge mount will fit this?


Stepper-motor Fan is a 6" 110vac fan, that hangs outside of printer on a bracket that I made,
at right front corner of printer.
Fan points at about 45deg angle into printer so it will blow on both motors.

I tried using a 3rd extruder (nozzles) fan but really Don't see a need for it
and it really gets in the Way when working on extruder-assembly,
to clean nozzles, tubes, etc.
All filaments I've tried work well without that 3rd nozzle fan,
and I think stepper-motors Fan is moving enough air around nozzles.
I want nozzles and printed-objects to Stay at Set-temp, Not be cooled by a fan.
If it's too hot, just lower the Set-temp in slicer software.
Much better results that way .  :Smile:

----------


## Bobby Lin

Glad to know you already have your printer! Happy 3d printing! I can't wait to see your creations!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bassna

So the printer just arrived last night. Got it all set up, seems to be working pretty good so far. I did have one crack in part of the frame from shipping. I will be emailing them about it, hopefully they will send me a replacement frame part. Eagle, I printed out the parts for that filament+wire guide, but I don't have those M6 push-in connectors yet, probably not for a week or so. I see what you mean by the wires just are basically flopped down. Still safe to run the printer for awhile until I get those push in connectors? Also the firmware its running is "The creator 1.0", now I use Sailfish on my Flashforge, should I be upgrading the firmware to Sailfish on this as well? Thanks!

----------


## EagleSeven

> Eagle, I printed out the parts for that filament+wire guide, but I don't have those M6 push-in connectors yet, probably not for a week or so. I see what you mean by the wires just are basically flopped down. Still safe to run the printer for awhile until I get those push in connectors?


I'm not sure what you mean by "push in connectors".
That guide only needs the plastic guide tubes that came with the printer.
They push into the new printed guide, and are easily removable.
the movement of filament keeps tubes in the new guide.
You don't need or want the screw in type guide tube ends,
if that is what you are talking about. 
Those just get in the way when loading and unloading filament.
(pushing & pulling filament in & out of extruders)

Those screw-end-fitting guides Look good but they really slow down the process of changing filament.

Or are you talking about something else ?

----------


## Bassna

Yeah nevermind on that, I got it on there and am using it. Still working on getting a Z axis stabilizer and some rubber feet. The bed plate on this thing is pretty bowed when heated, quite annoying trying to do full bed things in ABS. I currently have a replacement heating bed for my Flashforge creator pro coming in the mail, so I want to take my old flashforge bed (it needs new heating wires soldered onto it with a new wire) and replace it on this CTC. This should be possible right? I believe my biggest issue is it will need a different bracket to use with the flashforge bed, because it is a 3 screw instead of a 4 screw leveling system.

Also I would like to get spring loaded extruders put on. I was wondering, I don't use my left extruder on my flashforge. I could probably swap it onto the CTC, but would it have to be on the left side? I'm thinking so.....

----------


## EagleSeven

> Yeah nevermind on that, I got it on there and am using it. Still working on getting a Z axis stabilizer and some rubber feet. The bed plate on this thing is pretty bowed when heated, quite annoying trying to do full bed things in ABS. I currently have a replacement heating bed for my Flashforge creator pro coming in the mail, so I want to take my old flashforge bed (it needs new heating wires soldered onto it with a new wire) and replace it on this CTC. This should be possible right? I believe my biggest issue is it will need a different bracket to use with the flashforge bed, because it is a 3 screw instead of a 4 screw leveling system.
> 
> Also I would like to get spring loaded extruders put on. I was wondering, I don't use my left extruder on my flashforge. I could probably swap it onto the CTC, but would it have to be on the left side? I'm thinking so.....


I don't understand why you want to put the old FF bed on the CTC , 
The CTC bed is great, if you add glass sheet to it.
The glass is Needed and corrects any bowed areas.
Can add stiffeners and extenders if Needed, but works great without them.

----------


## Bassna

> I don't understand why you want to put the old FF bed on the CTC , 
> The CTC bed is great, if you add glass sheet to it.
> The glass is Needed and corrects any bowed areas.
> Can add stiffeners and extenders if Needed, but works great without them.



Well mainly because I will have an extra flashforge creator pro bed plate laying around and I have no glass currently :P Its a much thicker bed plate, never had any problems with it other than it quit heating. Easy to level. Ect. Although if I can find a cheap enough sheet of glass around where I live, I may do that for a bit. The one place I called around me wanted $60 for a piece of borosilicate glass cut to size. So obviously not going to that guy.  But yeah the main issue is the warp in the middle of that plate. Also I realized the LED is not even turning on with this CTC, so after work today I gotta go through and see whats up with that.

----------


## EagleSeven

We got 2ea 6"x9" glass sheets cut from a 10"x12"x3/32" piece,
 at Lowes-hardware for about $3.
It's Good quality glass.

When I added the Extenders we had to cut 2 of those 10"x12" sheets,
so cost for those was $6.

----------


## Bassna

Cool that sounds good I will run to Lowes tonight after work. Which extenders did you use?

----------


## EagleSeven

> Cool that sounds good I will run to Lowes tonight after work. Which extenders did you use?


See my thread about the Extenders in this CTC forum section.

there is picture of my installation and info about new glass size and positioning of extenders there.
( 2 position and size options are available with those extenders)
And changes needed in slicer software to take advantage of larger size.

You must click the 'More replies below current depth...' to see all my messages,
for some strange reason this forum website would not display all of them.  :Frown:

----------

